# New Stock - L46, L66, L340, L239 and more!



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Now availble from the Flyfish fishroom:

- L46 Hypancistrus Zebra - 1.5 -2 inches, $130 ea. or 3 for $350

- L66 Hypancistrus sp. "King Tiger" - 2-3 inches, $25 ea. or 3 for $60

- L340 Hypancistrus sp. "Mega Clown" - 2 inches, $25 ea. or 3 for $60

- L240 Leporacanthicus Galaxias "Vampire/Galaxy" - 3 inches, $25 ea.

- L91 Leporacanthicus Triactis "Three-Beacon" - 4+ inches, $30 ea.

- L239 Baryancistrus sp. "Blue Panaque" - 3 inches, $30 ea. or 2 for $50

- Asterophysus Batrachus "Driftwood Gulper Catfish" - 4+ inches, $100 ea. or 3 for $250

- Osteoglossum Ferreirai "Black Arowana" - 3 inches, $50 ea. or 3 for $120

For a look at some photos, please visit our website.

If interested, contact via PM or email [email protected]

Located in Cambridge, Ontario and able to meet anywhere between Kitchener and Mississauga.

Shipping available across Canada!


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

I will be in Mississauga this Saturday afternoon for deliveries. If you're interested in any of the above stock, shoot me a PM or email.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Update:

- all L46 are sold
- only 3 L240 remaining


----------

